# Greatest sports coaches



## ppko (Jan 20, 2006)

I would like to know who you think are the greatest sports coaches in whatever sports you like here is my list
NCAA Basketball: Bobby Knight, while his records are not as impressive as some others he never really had a whole lot of talent to work with and always competes
NBA: Phil Jackson, he changes teams from contenders to champions
NFL: Marvin Lewis, I am a Cincinatti area boy, and what he has done since he has been here has been awe inspiring.  Changing a team that hasn't made the playoffs is 15 years to a playoff team has been woderful for the area.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 20, 2006)

Dan Gable, hands down. Division I Wrestling Coach. Coached Iowa to 9 straight NCAA titles (1978-86) and 15 overall in 21 years.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Jan 20, 2006)

Jim Steen

He has coached Kenyon College to 24 straight Division III NCAA Men's swimming championships and the womans team to 20 NCAA championships in those 24 years.

Remakable

Jeff


----------



## ppko (Jan 20, 2006)

NCAA Womens Basketball: Pat Summit 900 wins, 6 NCAA championships just a great coach


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 20, 2006)

College football  

Paul "Bear" Bryant

V/R

Rick


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 20, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> Dan Gable, hands down. Division I Wrestling Coach. Coached Iowa to 9 straight NCAA titles (1978-86) and 15 overall in 21 years.


Agreed 100%.


----------



## Henderson (Jan 20, 2006)

College Football:  Joe Paterno (too bad if you don't like it, I'm from PA) & Eddie Robinson

Pro Football:  Lombardi & Halas

College Basketball:  1. John Wooden, 2. Mike Krzyzewski, 3. Fog Allen


----------



## Henderson (Jan 20, 2006)

ppko said:
			
		

> NBA: Phil Jackson, he changes teams from contenders to champions


 
I don't want to start a fight here, but I think it's more appropriate to say that Phil Jackson takes a superstar, surrounds them with hard-working role players and rides on their backs to championships.  C'mon...do you really think he was the only one that would have won 6 titles with Jordan, and then in LA with O'Neill?  I'd like to see him do it with the current Bulls.

Respects,

Frank


----------



## Henderson (Jan 20, 2006)

Kenpodoc said:
			
		

> Jim Steen
> 
> He has coached Kenyon College to 24 straight Division III NCAA Men's swimming championships and the womans team to 20 NCAA championships in those 24 years.


 
WOW!!! I had no idea.  Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## ppko (Jan 22, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> I don't want to start a fight here, but I think it's more appropriate to say that Phil Jackson takes a superstar, surrounds them with hard-working role players and rides on their backs to championships. C'mon...do you really think he was the only one that would have won 6 titles with Jordan, and then in LA with O'Neill? I'd like to see him do it with the current Bulls.
> 
> Respects,
> 
> Frank


Where were they at before Phil Jackson niether of them had had even come close, unless you think getting to the finals and being swept (Oneal), and not getting there again until they he has Phil Jackson as a coach, like I said he takes teams from good into a champion threat


----------

